# Identify this Mbuna



## 01722 (Mar 25, 2018)

Best guesses on this Mbuna? I got it at my LFS. It was just in an assorted cichlid tank. Kinda looks like a bumblebee or maybe a hybrid but I'm not sure.
[http://imgur.com/gallery/2e63TV7]


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It's not a bumblebee. I'd go with hybrid.


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

Some kind of a hybrid with a little bit of kenyi in it.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks kinda like a female Metria. "Elongatus" type, like Metriaclima sp. "elongatus chailosi", so I would compare to those and see if it has similar markings. Even then you will never know for sure.


----------

